# Sons opening day 8pnt.



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

My son punched his 2017 buck tag on opening night. He made a tremendous 40 yd shot. Couldn't be more proud... especially for a 7 year old!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

way to go!!


----------



## Chilly (Sep 22, 2014)

9Left said:


> way to go!!


Very good! Good for him!


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Awesome job little big man. My 1st buck was no where near as big as your sons. And I surely wasn't 7 when I got mine. That is awesome. Congratulations to both son and dad...


----------



## Full_Choke (Apr 13, 2004)

Outstanding !


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

Bluewalleye said:


> Awesome job little big man. My 1st buck was no where near as big as your sons. And I surely wasn't 7 when I got mine. That is awesome. Congratulations to both son and dad...


Thanks Bluewalley. This is actually his second buck. Shot his first at 5 years old


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Great job!


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Great stuff man! Congrats to Son and Dad, my boy is almost 4 and he's good at pulling arrows so far!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Memories made that will never be forgotten.
Great job young man...and Thank You dad for teaching him to hunt. 
Congrats to you both!


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Very nice


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## cb55 (Jan 4, 2014)

Great job!!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Wow! A 40 yard shot ain't easy, even with a crossbow. It's obvious you've had your Son practicing, and you guys did the pre-season work to know where to be. Congrats to you both!

So, how about you tell us the story?


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

buckeyebowman said:


> Wow! A 40 yard shot ain't easy, even with a crossbow. It's obvious you've had your Son practicing, and you guys did the pre-season work to know where to be. Congrats to you both!
> 
> So, how about you tell us the story?


Thanks! 

Climbed in to our tower blind overlooking our 7 Card Stud plot around 3:30 PM. Around 4:50 we had a doe and two yearlings come down the hill to the plot. The yearlings ran into the plot and began to eat. The mother had a feeling something wasn't right and let the two babies know... They ran off. I told my son it was still really early and that I was glad she left. I didn't want a spooky doe hanging around.

I ended up spraying some nose jammer on the outside of the blind. Just in case the evening thermals played havoic. 

Around 6 a doe came across the the opposite hill and entered the plot. She ate aggressively and the started looking back up the hill. I told my son something else was coming. Sure enough this guy stepped out. When we first saw him he was 150 yds away. My son began to shake uncontrollably . The buck finally came into the plot after about 20 min. He entered the field at 42 yds. I was hesitant to let him shoot that far, but the buck then came in a few more yds, and turned completely broadside eating. The rest is history!

Great night with my son...and then today he caught a 4 lb smallie at Milton...lucky boy!


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

BaddFish said:


> Great stuff man! Congrats to Son and Dad, my boy is almost 4 and he's good at pulling arrows so far!


Best investment I made when he was that young was a Caldwell Deadshot field pod. It will make him a sniper even at 4!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

just a great story r9! Good job passing it on!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Can't view pix on the app but great story. Your son made a heck of a shot.


----------



## MY EYES (Mar 23, 2010)

r9ptbuck said:


> My son punched his 2017 buck tag on opening night. He made a tremendous 40 yd shot. Couldn't be more proud... especially for a 7 year old!


Excellent!!! My daughter took her first buck at 7 years old! It was a small 7 point and i had it mounted for her! Trophies aren't always huge! Good job little man,..stick with it!


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

That's awesome. Congrats to you guys!


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Good stuff! * two thumbs up *


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Great read!
Congrats to your son and to you for taking the time to teach him


----------

